# how do wheatie balls float on hair rigs?



## murnjr13

How does one get a wheatie ball to float on a hair rig?


----------



## Vince™

You could add a piece of high density foam to "top it off" or even put a piece of cork on the underside of the ball to give it some buoyancy.

Here is what I mean by top it off. There is a piece of buoyant placstic corn above the boilie. Foam can be used as well.










Cork on underside


----------



## murnjr13

awesome ty sir.


----------

